# Where to set a Perch Trap



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello

I just bought a perch trap and would like to know where's the best place to set this perch trap? How deep should the water be? If anyone can share I would appreciate very much. 

searacer


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Really depends on the kind of water you're fishing. I'm at Dam B and I caught a good mess in my trap yesterday evening in about 4 FOW off the bank on the edge of some grass and moss. I like to put it right outside of the fish' cover. What do you plan on baiting it with?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

A friend of mine once said you can catch fish if you know where they are! I hated that guy...lol
anyways, it would probably be best around a dock or pier down about 3-5 feet depending on water carlity and it should be in about 4-8 fow. Most of those small critters are hanging around structure there and should be easy to trap.
http://www.catchnbait.com/bait-fish-trap-tips.htm


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Becareful where you set your trap different bodies of water have diferent rules, just make sure it is legal to set your trap. Private ponds are the best that way nobody will check or steal your trap. Just my two cents


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Seacer if the water has warmed into the 60's go up the right hand bank when you leave the 356 marina, go past the long pier like you're heading up caney creek. The first cove on the right past the long pier ( just past the pipe line ) always holds perch.You may have to move it around a little in the back of that pocket to find them but they are there, get you some cheap beef flavored can dog food to bait your traps, just poke the can full of holes or you can cut it in half. I usually set mine less than 4 ft deep and they will catch better in the afternoon.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

On page #37 of the TPWL fishing and hunting laws it states that traps are illegal.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Depending on the dimensions of the trap and the throat, they AREN'T all illegal. I have had every game warden in the state check mine I believe :doowapsta


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Fishingmatt said:


> Really depends on the kind of water you're fishing. I'm at Dam B and I caught a good mess in my trap yesterday evening in about 4 FOW off the bank on the edge of some grass and moss. I like to put it right outside of the fish' cover. What do you plan on baiting it with?


Pretty much nails it.

I use a DP can for bait.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The trap can't be over 24 x 24 and the the throat opening can't be more then 3" tall and 1" wide.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Minnow trap*



whsalum said:


> The trap can't be over 24 x 24 and the the throat opening can't be more then 3" tall and 1" wide.


Correct! Call it minnow trap and follow these guidelines.

*Minnow Trap*


May be used to take *NONGAME* fish only.
Trap may not exceed 24 inches in length. The throat may not exceed 1 inch by 3 inches.
Gear tag* *valid for only 10 days must be visibly attached.
*Perch Traps*

For use in *SALT WATER* only.

May be used to take *NONGAME* fish only.
May not exceed 18 cubic feet.
Must be marked with a floating visible orange buoy not less than 6 inches in height and 6 inches in width. The buoy must have a gear tag valid only for 10 days attached.
Must be equipped with a degradable panel as described for crab traps.
Buoys or floats may not be made of plastic bottle(s) of any color or size.
It is unlawful to place any type of trap within the area in Cedar Bayou between a department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Lone Eagle said:


> On page #37 of the TPWL fishing and hunting laws it states that traps are illegal.


It's all about what you call it.
A perch trap is legal only in saltwater. 
A minnow trap is legal in freshwater. 
The same trap can be used in either situation.

No where on pg 37 does it say that traps are illegal other than in Cedar Bayou.


----------

